
Waterfox developer has plans to salvage Firefox XUL extensions - bigbugbag
https://www.reddit.com/r/waterfox/comments/5ysn9e/proposal_please_turn_waterfox_56_into_an_esr_and/deut7uq/
======
tinus_hn
That's going to be quite a monumental effort, I think it'll take a bit more
than some plans.

------
anotheryou
what is waterfox? A FF fork?

